

Choose Your Own Adventure – Most Likely You’ll Die  - kqr2
http://flowingdata.com/2009/08/11/choose-your-own-adventure-most-likely-youll-die/

======
witten
There was at least one CYOA "competitor" series of books in which there was
only a single ending in a book. And if you got to that ending, you won.
Punishment for making a wrong choice involved simply being sent back to a page
you had already seen. This was done in such a way that it made sense within
the plot (such as going back to jail).

This always struck me as a much better way to implement a CYOA-style book: An
implicit acknowledgement that you would just go back and try again if you made
a wrong turn.

~~~
listic
Can someone please dig its name? Coming from different country, I hadn't been
exposed to such kind of books at all.

~~~
zandorg
Fighting Fantasy (very vivid, huge fantasy world)

or

Interplanetary Spy (a classic for the most silly ways to die, like getting
trapped in a prison bubble on the outside of a ship for the rest of your
life...).

------
kingkawn
When I was 7 I read a choose your own adventure where you had to try to get to
Utopia. I read through it 4 times without success, so I flipped the pages to
find the picture of Utopia in the middle. Scanning through page by page, I
realized there was no way to get there. Fuckers.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inside_UFO_54-40>

Edit: Just saw that this enraged and educated other kids just the same.

------
zach
As a child, I was mystified by this CYOA, where I once reached an lavishly
favorable ending and on further readings was unable to determine how to get to
it again... Great hack.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inside_UFO_54-40#Plot>

------
wallflower
I remember using all of my fingers to "cheat" and do a forward-path seek.

------
WilliamLP
In life, too, most choices lead to death.

~~~
biohacker42
If you find a series of decisions that DON'T ultimately lead to death, please
share it with us.

~~~
Devilboy
Kurzweil has some theories about this...

~~~
biohacker42
He also takes a staggering amount of pills despite the latest science:
<http://jama.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/full/297/8/842>

------
nfriedly
I would always fold the corners down so I could "undo" if I ended up dying.
This usually got confusing after a while..

------
teilo
Now there is a complete waste of time that I can really dig! Very cool. Brings
back lots of memories.

------
unperson
Reminds me of the Lone Wolf series. In case anyone is interested, most of the
series is available to download/read (play?) in browser:
<http://www.projectaon.org/en/Main/Books>

------
ZeroGravitas
A choose your own adventure book for adults:

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lifes-Lottery-Kim-
Newman/dp/06710159...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lifes-Lottery-Kim-
Newman/dp/0671015974)

------
jknupp
Two especially interesting nodes (95, 91).

On one you either win or you die on the next page. On the other you win no
matter what.

